# first viv build



## rodreagos (Feb 19, 2012)

hey guys/girls 
just finished my viv for my darwin carpet python. hes only small (70cm) and will be building a bigger viv for when he grows up. please leave some feed back let me know what you think and what i can change and so on( i will be putting a few branches in there so he can have more of a climb and another hide on the cold side)


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 19, 2012)

looks good nice work.


----------



## rodreagos (Feb 19, 2012)

forgot to add a few things... 
its 900x600x400 its built out of mdf i used non toxic craft paint and did about 5 coats. and then i sealed it with a non toxic water proofer (2 coats).
stole the idea off my mate to use thick dowell same size as a broom handle going across so he can climb around.

had a bit of trouble with the glass as my local glazier can not cut straight and did not bevel the edges like i asked him to so i carefully used rough sand paper to round the edges.

also i bought those little clips from bunnings and they just screw into the rail to stop the glass being opened (bit easier than installing a lock system i think they cost about $3.50 for 2

thanks


----------



## Virides (Feb 19, 2012)

You can upgrade your current enclosure (and your future enclosure) with some finger grips on the glass. The grips are clear acrylic laser cut into a snake design with clear adhesive. They act as a comfortable, stylish and practical means of localising, even completely eliminating smudges on the glass.

Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## rodreagos (Feb 20, 2012)

i was going to drill some holes and put some handles on but i would prefer to use the grips. where about are these available from what adhesive would you use

sorry didnt see the link thanks alot


----------



## Virides (Feb 20, 2012)

rodreagos said:


> sorry didnt see the link thanks alot



Regardless of the link I give, it automatically changes it to the same "Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements". I kind of wish I can customise it -_-


----------

